# تصنيع الدكت Duct Fabrication



## magdygamal_8 (6 مايو 2010)

عندي مشروع مجمع فلل مكون من 6 فلل مصمم على الاسبليت دكت وفي كل فيلا عدد 9 مكيف وقد تعاقدت مع مقاول لتصنيع الدكت وقد عمل ورشة مؤقته بالمشروع وأحضر جميع المعدات والماكينات اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع ووجدتها فرصة ممتازة لكي أنقل لكم بالصور مراحل التصنيع والتركيب وتكون فرصة لكثير من المهندسين رؤية الماكينات والمواد الخاصة باعمال الدكت​خطوات تصنيع صاج الدكت​أولا : رفع جميع أطوال خطوط الدكت من الواقع مع كتابة كل جزء وأبعاده من المخططات في جدول بالترتيب مع تحديد الأماكن ​ثانيا : يتم تفصيل الصاج وتقطيعة حسب المقاسات الموجودة بالجدول مع كتابة كل البيانات على كل قطعة يتم قصها وبعد عملية القص يتم تحديد أماكن الثني بوضع علامات على الصاج تحدد هذه الأماكن مع ملاحظة أنة عند تفصيل الصاج يضاف حوالي 3 سم من كل جانب وذلك لعمل الدوسرة التي سوف تحتاجها عند تقفيل الدكت وكذلك عند تجميع الدكت مع بعضة​ثالثا : يتم عمل الدوسر ولها ماكينة مخصصة مع العلم أن للدوسرة جانبين لكل جانب شكل مختلف عن الأخر حتى يتم التداخل مع بعض لتقفيل الدكت​رابعا :يتم ثني الصاج حسب العلامات التي تم وضعها وهذا يتم على ثناية الصاج وفي نفس الوقت يتم عمل تقوية للأوجة التي تحتاج إلي تقوية وذلك بعمل ثني خفيف على شكل حرف إكس​خامسا : يتم تقفيل قطع الدكت وذلك بتقفيل الدوسرة التي تم عملها على الجوانب​سادسا : يتم تفصيل العازل لكل قطعة من الدكت التي تم تجميعه​سابعا : يتم لصق العازل على قطع الدكت بواسطة مادة لاصقة​ثامنا : يتم تفصيل القماش وهو الكانفاس وهو نوعية خاصة وحسب مقاسات كل قطعة من الدكت​تاسعا : يتم غمس هذا القماش في مادة الفوستر ثم يتم لصقة فوق العزل ثم يترك حتى يجف​عاشرا :يتم تفصيل عازل الصوت للقطع الملاصقة للماكينة ويكون بطول 3 م من داخل الدكت ثم يتم استعمال كلبسات خاصة لتثبيته مع استعمال مادة لاصقة​بعد ذلك يصبح الدكت جاهزا للتعليق​حادي عشر : يتم بعد ذلك رفع أبعاد القطعة الأولي بعد الماكينة والقطعة الأخيرة بين الدكت وفتحة الجريل ثم يتم تفصيلها وعمل جميع الخطوات السابقة من تقفيل وعزل وفوستر وعزل داخلي ثم يتم التعليق مع باقي الخطوط مع مراعاه تفصيل الوصله المرنة بين الماكينة والدكت وعزلها مع باقي الخط لكل ماكينة الوحده الداخلية وبهذا نكون قد إنتهينا من تصنيع وتركيب الدكت وبعد ذلك يتم تركيب الجريلات والدفيوزرات​من هذا كلة نجد أن أهم شيء في هذا الموضوع هو عملية رفع الأبعاد وعملية التفصيل الخاصة بالصاج وهذه تحتاج الى الخبرة في هذا المجال أما بقية العمليات فهي سهلة وتتم بعماله عادية​ومرفق صور للموضوع​http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/8129550/98da9d05/sharing.html?rnd=69​بعض المعلومات الخاصة بالمشروع​كمية الدكت حوالي 5000 قدم مربع​تم أستهلاك 2.5 طن صاج 22​عدد العمالة : 170 عامل \ يوم بواقع عدد 8 ساعات \يوم​أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت شيئا مفيدا لجميع الإخوة


----------



## المنتسب (6 مايو 2010)

جزااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور على نقل المعلومة..بس ياريت تحط رابط تاني..أو تنزل الصور مباشرة في المشاركة..وشكرا


----------



## abomahr (6 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## aati badri (7 مايو 2010)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> بعض المعلومات الخاصة بالمشروع​
> 
> كمية الدكت حوالي 5000 قدم مربع​
> 
> ...


 

أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت شيئا مفيدا لجميع الإخوة[/quote]
يارجال تتمنى؟؟؟؟
دا أنت قدمت 5000 شيئا مفيدا ووزنه 2.5 طن فائدة عيار 22
و170 معلومة مفيدة / الساعة مضروبة في اس 8
جزاك الله خيرا
ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## hamadalx (7 مايو 2010)

Could i ask you a question ? ............. Comparing the project(6 villas....5000sq ft...=850 sq ft per villa ...the manpower 170....8 hours/day work)
I wonder that you have utilized huge manpower in order to carryout A/C work in this project............ so can you tell me the time frame of this project PLZ
Thanx for your useful information


----------



## حيو الأسد (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> could i ask you a question ? ............. Comparing the project(6 villas....5000sq ft...=850 sq ft per villa ...the manpower 170....8 hours/day work)
> i wonder that you have utilized huge manpower in order to carryout a/c work in this project............ So can you tell me the time frame of this project plz
> thanx for your useful information


 الأخ الكريم
أحيط علمك بأن هذه العماله خاصة بأعمال تصنيع الدكت وتركيبها والجريلات والدفيوزرات
وأشكرك على مرورك والى جميع الإخوة المشاركين


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور م مجدى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedbayomy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا أخى واريد ان اسالك اذا كان عندك صور لكيفية عمل وتصنبع مواسير الشيلر واريد منك معرفة تتابع التركيب فى الموقع هل يتم تركيب الفان كويل الاول ام الدكت


----------



## samy m (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهوود ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز...........الف الف شكر


----------



## thebigcaptin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ياترى فين الكتاااااااااااااااااااااااااب:73::73::73::73:


----------



## thebigcaptin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tamdo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع والسرد ممتاز بس كنا عاوزين توضيح بالصور لو سمحت


----------



## mech_mahmoud (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل........
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع لك الصور مش موجوده


----------



## كلمة رجل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مساء الورد يا صديقي انت بالزبط مستهلك 2.74 طن لأنه 22Gaug 57sheet يعادل 1 طن عرض sheetفي طوله 4*8=32 قسم 5000 على 32 رح يطلع عندك 156.25 بالزبط شيت وقسم 156.25 على 57 رح يطلع عندك 
2.7 طن وما على الرسول الا البلاغ يارب اكون وصلت المعلومه والفضل لله تعالى


----------



## كلمة رجل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعاً انا رديت عليك هالرد لاني اعرف الطن لكل gauge كم يعادل شيت يعني 
24g 22g 20g 18g
الدكت موسوعه اعرف كثير فيها لانها شغلي ولازم تكون اشتغلت فيها عشان تفهمها تشتغل بأيدك ولك التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mottohotto (19 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلا الدكت موسوعه و يا ريت شويه معلومات عن شغل الدكت من ناحيه قياسه و تركيبه و معانى بعض الكلمات زى جيدج و ازاى اطبق الرسم و اخليه على الوقع داكت و مين بيرفع المقاسات المهندس و لا المقاول و لا الاستشارى و لا فنى الصاج ياريت نفتح الموسوعه دى فى موضوع خاص و تطرحه بإسمك و نتفاعل من خلاله و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Safwan abd alwahab (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير , وياريت تنزل الصور مباشرة


----------



## hanisami (13 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك على هدا الموضوع_


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## goor20 (22 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## Abdo_MRS (9 يونيو 2011)

شكراً


----------



## YousefS (29 يونيو 2011)

*thanksssssssssssss*​


----------



## تامر النجار (30 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة فعلا


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> عندي مشروع مجمع فلل مكون من 6 فلل مصمم على الاسبليت دكت وفي كل فيلا عدد 9 مكيف وقد تعاقدت مع مقاول لتصنيع الدكت وقد عمل ورشة مؤقته بالمشروع وأحضر جميع المعدات والماكينات اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع ووجدتها فرصة ممتازة لكي أنقل لكم بالصور مراحل التصنيع والتركيب وتكون فرصة لكثير من المهندسين رؤية الماكينات والمواد الخاصة باعمال الدكت​
> 
> 
> خطوات تصنيع صاج الدكت
> ...


 





ربنا يكرم اصلك يا هندسة ....

بص يا هندسة بعد الاحم و الدستور.......


انا باستأذنك يا بش مهندس مجدي اني أوفر على الناس وجع القلب و أحمل الصور مباشرة على المنتدى علشان يعم النفع 




دي أول صورة.....


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)

و دي تاني صورة يا رجالة


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 3 ....


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)




----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)




----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)




----------



## mostafa khamis (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المعلومات والصور 
وربنا يوفقك والمشروع يكمل ويكون من من اجمل المشاريع انت فعلا مهندس مجتهد 
ربنا معاك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (17 يناير 2012)

والله هذا كلام ممتاز جدا وكنت عايز اعمله من البدايه ولكن لاى أعرف كيف نضع الصورة في المشاركة
ياريت تشرح لنا كيف نضع الصورة في المشاركة بهذه الطريقه 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## amnshsh2 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن المعلومات القيمة والصور


----------



## بسيوني حسن (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## امجد محمد الشيخ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

لف شكر علي هذه المعلومات والصور القيمه..
اللهم سهل له امره ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ مجدي جمال وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبجد حاجة رائعة جدا


----------



## مهندس عموره (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود جميل جدا ...........والله المستعان


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## عوربة فالغربة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد عبد الجواد فورمان دكت تركيبات خبرة 10 سنوات بالامارات وعلى دراية كاملة للمخططات وتم تسليم بعض المشروعات ...وشكرا يا اخى على هذة الافكار والموضوعات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عوربة فالغربة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة عالمشروع الجميل وياريت لو فى اى اعمال انا تحت امرك انا فورمان تركيبات وتفصيل وخبرة فالامارات 10 سنوات


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير ااجزاء علي صنيعك هذا ولكن اخي الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء انزال الرابط مرة اخري ولك الشكر


----------



## المهندس الحالم (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل الموضوع بصراحة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس عبدو (18 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عبدو (18 يناير 2013)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا واطلب من المهندسين انا عايز انزل موقع للتدريب على تنفيذ تكييف مركذى وحريق وصحى


----------



## مهندس عبدو (18 يناير 2013)

لو سمحتو يا بشمهندسين الى يعرف مكان للدورات تنفيذ اعمال تكييف وحريق وصحى


----------



## tareqtmw (14 مارس 2013)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله
malltoall
متخصصين في تصنيع الدكت مسبق العزل وفي توريد وتركيب الدكت المصنع من القماش (سوكس )
Fabricduct (sox) Pre insulated duct 
لمزيد من المعلومات راسلونا 
في خدمتكم


----------



## tareqtmw (14 مارس 2013)

malltoall
.
com


----------



## fahdabbady (15 مارس 2013)

​*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها وكل ما فيها 
يا الله يا رحيم يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 
اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كربة ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في كل امر

اللهم اكشف همي وفرج كربي واغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك
وعافنا في الامور كلها ومن خزي الدنيا وعذاب الاخرة
ومن شر نفسي وشر غيري وشر الشيطان وفسقة*​


----------



## aboali mahfouz (24 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي


----------



## hamza112005 (24 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل ومشكووووور على الشرح الوافي...ولكن مع الاسف الصور لم تنزل عندي


----------



## AHMADBHIT (25 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضى الليل (23 يونيو 2014)

:16::75:


----------



## ميدو ميكا (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلاً , ساعدتني بطريقة انت لا تتصورها


----------



## Mohammad SOCCAR (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
يلزمني لحساب كمية الدكت في مشروع حساب محيط الكوع و الريديوسر
يرجى افادتي بالجواب جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohammad SOCCAR (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
يلزمني لحساب كمية الدكت في مشروع حساب محيط الكوع و الريديوسر
يرجى افادتي بالجواب جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ibrahem.abuaqel (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مممتاز


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (15 نوفمبر 2014)

متشكرين جدا يابشمهندس أفدت والله


----------



## hassan elkholy (25 أغسطس 2017)

very thankful for you ya BASHA


----------



## Hany_Zakher (2 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا ... مقال مبسط ومفيد


----------

